# Things I Didn't Say



## imp (Jul 29, 2015)

When my Mother died away across the country from me, I quickly realized there were so many things I didn't say........I am always reminded of that fact when I think of McCartney's poignant song:







We should all often assess current cicumstances, giving good graces to those we care about, before it is too late to do so........imp

///////


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2015)

So true, and since my mother died, I've tried to live by that lesson.. not only do I wish I had said many things to her, I wish I'd asked more questions...but in my defence I was very young..


----------

